# Stucco re-finish over existing



## rsss396375 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm trying to get advice/thoughts on applying a Tuscan style, two color (orange-gold) mix of color to an exisiting stucco home. I have a reveal issue with the windows and doors, in that the original 3/4" stucco was applied right up to the exterior trim. A few stucco subs have suggested an acrylic 1/4" finish that is "resistant" to cracking or a 1/2" (approx) portland mixture that will liley crack more redily. Is there an exterior paint mixture that would provide the same exterior look of a Tuscan style without the application of stucco material? I'm concerned the 1/4" will not withstand any abuse or blunt force if hit or exposed to intense sunlight. I would like to think a combination of paint applications could have the same look, but I'm open to any suggestions or direction.
thanks in advance


----------



## tkle (Apr 15, 2006)

If you're just trying to change the color and not the finish, I would paint. I'd also post this in the painting forum.


----------



## eekie34 (Jun 14, 2008)

when we run into this issue, we cut out existing stucco around window and redo. If the remainder of the wall is still out we roll the edges toward the window


----------



## rsss396375 (Aug 11, 2008)

I'm considering a stain or wash type of application. This is really out of my scope of expertise, so I will be speaking to specialist for more ideas. Removing stucco is last on the list. Some of these windows are set back into the 6" wall, so they vary from windows to doors. A challenge to say the least, but good experience.


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

rsss396375 said:


> I'm trying to get advice/thoughts on applying a Tuscan style, two color (orange-gold) mix of color to an exisiting stucco home. I have a reveal issue with the windows and doors, in that the original 3/4" stucco was applied right up to the exterior trim. A few stucco subs have suggested an acrylic 1/4" finish that is "resistant" to cracking or a 1/2" (approx) portland mixture that will liley crack more redily. Is there an exterior paint mixture that would provide the same exterior look of a Tuscan style without the application of stucco material? I'm concerned the 1/4" will not withstand any abuse or blunt force if hit or exposed to intense sunlight. I would like to think a combination of paint applications could have the same look, but I'm open to any suggestions or direction.
> thanks in advance


As it says in this video use cement instead of plaster on the outside.I use acryl 60 added to plasticized morter mix with the coler.This mix has finer sand to achive a slicker look. use a demo wall to try it a few times before you apply to the home.If you have any russian or georgians in your area they understand this applacation and if you watch them you will catch on and be able to apply on the next go round.A hopper box can be used to spry the first applaction but it wont give you the coler diffreances you need for the tuscan look to do this it has to be all had done as you see in the video. Here is the video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wvf2UGMnjuE


----------

